# roland cx-300 error message



## sjjj (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello,

I just got my hands on a Roland camm-1 pro cx-300. Made a couple SMALL test cuts running flexisign pro on windows 7 64-bit and it worked perfectly.

The problems begin when I cut something +2 feet. It gives me an error message "wrong number of parameters". It looked as if the vinyl was slowly sliding to the left until it was no longer under the rollers. I tried to fix the problem by pre-cutting the vinyl off the roll and turning it into a strip. Problem did not go away. I also tried to slow the speed down to about 9 and the problem still arose. I do not know what else to do. Please help! I am trying to cut text about 25in by 60in. Thank you.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok, just saw this post and have some questions for you.
How is the cutter connected, USB, Serial, Parallel or using a converter of some type, if so what one? 
Are you running 32 or 64 bit Windows? 
How long is the cable you are using?
If the cable is USB is it a powered USB? 
CW


----------



## sjjj (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you for responding Corel Whisperer. The Roland is connected to a wall outlet but it connects to my laptop via 13ft USB. I am running windows 7 64-bit. As I mentioned before, I am able to make small cuts. The larger cuts begin cutting but half way through the job the vinyl shifts off the rollers and i get a parameter error. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

The shifting off the rollers is a separate issue. When you put the material in the cutter make sure you feed it in and out to make sure it is tracking straight. Also with the material locked down (if you only have one lever to lock the material) make sure the screws are tight. Also because you say you purchased this used it may need new grip wheels, if the wheels are left in the locked position they can get flat spots and will need to be replaced. This is something you can do yourself, you just need to order them from Roland. 
Now for the 13ft USB…is it a power USB or does it just connect between the cutter and the computer? If it doesn’t have its own power supply this could be the issue. The cutter is losing the signal before the design is complete this would match the error you are getting. Wrong number of parameters will come up on a bad cable or if the cutter does not understand the signal it is getting. So try a shorter cable of get one with that has power. Now I don’t know if the CX 300 has a USB port so if you are using a convertor then you need to check the setting it is using. You will need to go to the Device Manager and look at the port settings it is emulating for the cutter. Here are the setting that should be used for the cutter Bits per second 9600, Data bits 8, Parity None, Stop Bits 1 and Flow control should be set to Hardware. This should be set because you can do small things. I really think it is the length of the cable you are using and that it may not have the power to send the signal that far for the long. Hope this helps
CW


----------



## sjjj (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you very much for your time and help! I will get on it asap.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

You’re welcome! I have 22 years of this stuff stuck in my head and it is good to get some of it out once in a while! Post back if you are still having issues and I will see what I can come up with.
CW


----------



## Risket (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey I was wondering if either of you could help me out.

I have a Roland CX-300 cutter that we've had for many years. I've been using it on a Windows XP computer but we are trying to upgrade. We recently got a Windows 7 64-bit and I'm trying to transfer all my machines over to the new computer (I have eight pieces of equipment total). So far I'm down to two machines left; my CX-300 and my VP-540i.

Anyway, I've downloaded several different drivers from multiple sources and non of the drivers have installed successfully.

I've downloaded the drivers for Windows 7, Vista and XP from the Roland web site and nothing works.

I've gone into the Device Manager and when I plug it in, it sees it but fails to install the drivers. So I right-click and choose "Update Driver" and browse for the drivers I downloaded. Every time It says it could not find the drivers for it.

Using the "Search automatically for updated driver software" returns the same results.

What did you do to get your CX-300 working? Does anyone have any ideas that could help me out? Right now I have to switch between my new computer and my old computer just because my CX-300 and my VP-540i aren't working with my new computer yet. I have emailed Roland about it hoping they can provide a link to the correct drivers I need but they have not yet responded.

Thank you!


*UPDATE:*

I got my VP-540i working so now I'm just left with the CX-300. Roland told me I have to use it on a 32-bit version of Windows 7. I told them I NEED the 64-bit version because I need more than 4GB of RAM. I'm not going to downgrade my computer just for one machine. Especially when my ancient Ricoh AP2610 installed on my 64-bit W7 perfectly. It's just ridiculous that much older machines are supported in 64-bit W7 before a much newer machine.


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about the 64 bits, use your main PC to design so you can use all the RAM, get an older machine to run just the cutter if you can. Roland hs that kind of stuff, awesome machines but they discontinue models like crazy


----------



## Risket (Feb 26, 2010)

Well the other problem is that my old computer was supposed to go to my boss. Even though it's way too slow for what I need to do, it's still the fastest computer in the building (except the new computer I just got). So the sooner I can get EVERYTHING transferred to the new computer, the sooner he will have a computer that doesn't make HIM go crazy hahaha

I figured since the original poster said they were using this same machine on their 64-bit W7 computer that there would be some way I could. I've tried installing many drivers anyway (even similar models that DO have 64-bit support) and none of them have worked. Most wouldn't even allow me to install them.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Risket said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> I got my VP-540i working so now I'm just left with the CX-300. Roland told me I have to use it on a 32-bit version of Windows 7. I told them I NEED the 64-bit version because I need more than 4GB of RAM. I'm not going to downgrade my computer just for one machine. Especially when my ancient Ricoh AP2610 installed on my 64-bit W7 perfectly. It's just ridiculous that much older machines are supported in 64-bit W7 before a much newer machine.


Did you try this driver cutting 
This is Roland’s Japan site. If the link doesn’t take you to the GX300 driver section, on the left under CAMM-1 Pro select the GX300. See if it will install this driver on your system. You will need to extract the files once you down load them. If it does install you should try using a USB to Parallel converter on that lets you see what Parallel Port the USB is emulating. The first step will be getting the driver installed for the CX300. 
You also talk about your Roland VP-540i did the driver and Versa Works not install? Here is the link to the Roland VersaWorks Local Updater http://download.rolanddg.jp/en/color.html#vp same Japan Site if you don’t see the correct drivers select VP-540i from the VersaCAMM list. 
Next question is does your new computer have enough USB Ports for all you equipment or are you using a USB Hub? Some pieces may need to be connected directly to the Computer and not to the hub. 
CW


----------



## Risket (Feb 26, 2010)

I tried using the GX-300 driver instead of the CX-300 yesterday and I couldn't get it to work. I tried the one in the link you sent me and I was actually able to get it to install AND was able to send something to the cutter. Unfortunately it's very buggy. It doesn't make smooth cuts (it's very choppy). It looks like it's cutting each line segment twice. Every line between two nodes is getting cut again causing little strings of material from where it's recutting. On top of it taking over twice as long to cut something, it comes out as a big mess (see attachments). It also gives me an error message once it's done cutting.

I'm attaching a few pictures of the result and the error message on the machine once it's done cutting. I'm guessing it's from the driver telling the machine to return to the end of the image but since it's a different type of machine it doesn't understand the instructions.

I actually got my VP-540i working yesterday. It was stupid mistake haha. I forgot to create a static IP for the network connection to that machine. Now it's just this one machine (CX-300) that I can't use on the new computer.

Almost all of my equipment is plugged in through USB ports. We had this new computer customized to have more USB ports (though I haven't even used any of the added-on USB ports yet because it came with enough for now).

*Here's a list of the equipment and connection:*

Ricoh Laser AP2610 (Parallel)
VersaCamm VP-540i Printer/Cutter (Ethernet)
Tajima Single-Head-, Four-head and Six-Head Embroidery Machines (connected via network because they're downstairs)
HP Color LaserJet CP1518ni (USB)
Ricoh GX 7000 w/Sublimation (USB)
Universal VLS 3.50 Laser Cutter/Engraver (USB)
Microtek Flatbed Scanner (USB)

Roland CX-300 (USB) ---- (this is the one that won't work properly)


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

First it looks like the unit could do with a good cleaning! 
1 Is it cutting the letters more than one time? If you send a word to the cutter does it go around each letter and then cut them a second…third time?
2 What program are you cutting from? If you are cutting from Corel you will have some other issue to keep in mind the biggest one is the object/text has to have No Fill color and an outline of .004. If the outline is any thicker it will cause the cutter to cut more than once it will also try to build the outline in sections…strange…but this is what happens. Reverse the image on screen and not in the driver. 
3 The display error is because you are using a different driver for a unit that is not Plug and Play on a USB, just ignore this message. 
CW

Forgot to ask...if you have it connected USB to LPT is the port set to bidirectional, if it will let you do that!


----------



## Risket (Feb 26, 2010)

Corel Whisperer said:


> First it looks like the unit could do with a good cleaning!
> 1 Is it cutting the letters more than one time? If you send a word to the cutter does it go around each letter and then cut them a second…third time?
> 2 What program are you cutting from? If you are cutting from Corel you will have some other issue to keep in mind the biggest one is the object/text has to have No Fill color and an outline of .004. If the outline is any thicker it will cause the cutter to cut more than once it will also try to build the outline in sections…strange…but this is what happens. Reverse the image on screen and not in the driver.
> 3 The display error is because you are using a different driver for a unit that is not Plug and Play on a USB, just ignore this message.
> ...


It was cutting each line between two nodes twice. So it was jumping a lot. Instead of cutting the whole thing then just cutting it again (or letter by letter) it appeared to cut each individual line twice.

I am using CorelDraw X5. That is very strange but you were right. By default all my outlines are "hairline" but I set it to ".004" and it actually cut perfectly. I went into the options and set the "0.004" outline as the default outline size for text and graphics. We're a sporting goods shop so most of the time when I need to cut something they are player names.

It's also just plugged in through regular USB. My new computer has one Parallel port but I have to use it for my Ricoh Laser AP2610. That's the printer I use for outputting artwork to velums for our screen printing department. The Parallel port I'm using is a PCI port that I added on and the motherboard only allows for one unfortunately.

I'm going to work with this for a while and see how everything goes. This may just be the solution to my problem. I've cut a few things using these settings and it's all working as long as the outline is set to .004 (that's so weird haha).

Thank you very much for all the help!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it working! If you are going to be doing a lot of cutting it might be worth the aggravation to get yourself a copy of Roland CutStudio. It works with Corel X5 with a plug in so you do your design in Corel; click on the plug in it takes the design to CutStudio where you send it to the cutter. You can cut by color and you don’t have to worry about the size of the outline. Just a thought! Did you get your VP running?


----------



## Risket (Feb 26, 2010)

I will definitely check out CutStudio. We have Roland CutChoice that came with it but I never used it. Are they similar? Also does it limit how much can be cut at one time? I've been used to setting a 62" high workspace because anything after 62" gets ignored when sending cut data from Corel to the cutter. Because of this I often have to split long lines of text (for vinyl) and cut them in sections. That would also be great to be able to cut by color. When doing like fifty 2-color names it's always a hassle having to click on the foreground of every name to separate it from the background outline so I can cut them separately.

I got my VP-540i working yesterday. I forgot to specify a static IP address in the network connection settings. It was a stupid mistake haha I got it connected and everything has been working. My only issue is that it seems to send the data pretty slow. It used to send it all and it would print non-stop. Now it seems like it can't send all the data fast enough and there are pauses in the printing. I'm not sure what is causing that.

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I think CutStudio is an upgraded version of CutChoice. You can find more of the options on Roland's site. I can't remember the longest thing I have cut with the program...


----------

